# Ergon vs. SQlab bei Sattel und Griffe



## phaenomenon (17. August 2019)

Hi all,

möchte mir einen Sattel und Griffe kaufen. Ich weiß, ist nicht einfach aber irgendwie kann ich mich nicht recht entscheiden und vllt. kann mir der eine oder andere der evtl. beide Varianten schon ausprobiert hat etwas feedback mit Erfahrungen geben.

_Sitzknochenabstand_: 11cm (ergibt 13cm bei der Sattelauswahl für MTB)
_Einsatzzweck_: 50% Touren mit Freunden und 50% Trailausfahrten bis S2 mit Vorlieben zu Sprüngen
_Bike_: Giant Trance 2 2019 29"
_Reifendruck_: fahre gerne 2,3bar bis 2,5
_Handschuhe_: ich fahre eigentlich ausschließlich mit Vollhandschuhen (momentan im Sommer dünne Ausführung)

Ich habe mir folgende zwei Modelle der zwei Hersteller ausgesucht

Sattel:
*Ergon SM Men Pro in Größe S/M* (ca. 110,- €)
*SQlab 611 (oder 612?) Ergowave S-Tube Größe 13cm* (ca. 120,- €)

Griffe:
*Ergon GA3 Einheitsgröße* (ca. 26,- €)
*SQlab 70X Größe M *(ca. 30,- €)
ESI Extra Chunky MTB (ca. 27,- €)

wobei ich trotz mehrfacher Erwähnung und Lob in einem "Welche Griffe fahrt ihr"-Thread hier im Forum die ESI Griffe skeptisch betrachte wegen der runden simplen Form. Weiß nicht ob die auch für Touren und somit als Allrounder geeignet wären.

Was denkt ihr zu dieser Auswahl und wie entscheidet man sich da ohne alles kaufen zu müssen  ?


----------



## gyor (18. August 2019)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> wie entscheidet man sich da ohne alles kaufen zu müssen


Fremde Räder mit den gegebenen Teilen befummeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (19. August 2019)

wenn deine Touren nicht gerade über 5 h gehen würd ich die Ergon GA1 nehmen, diese Flügelchen vom GA3 nerven mich persönlich bei technischen Sachen. 
Die ESI Griffe halten nicht lang, sind bei mir nach 500km meist durch, zudem verliere ich recht häuftig deren Lenkerstopfen, dafür ist der Grip ziemlich gut.


----------



## karem (19. August 2019)

Hatte lange den SQLab, passte nicht so recht. Jetzt Ergon SMC4 und nach Stunden kein Stress mit Sitzschmerzen. Aber Sattel halt, muss man probieren...


----------



## edeltoaster (19. August 2019)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> _Reifendruck_: fahre gerne 2,3bar bis 2,5



Da sehe ich auch Optimierungspotential. Wenn du nicht gerade sehr schwere Knochen hast, ist das bei dem Bike schon ein bisschen was.


----------



## phaenomenon (19. August 2019)

Habe meine Knochen bisher nicht gewogen  aber Spass beiseite --> ich bin realistisch mehr auf Strassen unterwegs und muss zig Höhenmeter überwinden bis ich meine gewünschten Trails erreichen kann. Und da ich höchstens S2 fahre hatte ich nie wirklich das Bedürfnis auf weniger Reifendruck zu gehen, da ich überall sehr gut durchkam. Mir ist bewußt und klar, dass bei richtigem losem und wechselhaften Untergrund (schweres Gelände) geringe Reifendruckhöhen sehr von Vorteil sind. Beim Jeep-Offroad fahre ich z.B. 0,3-0,5bar je nach Offroadpark. Aber ich komm mit den 2,3-2,5 sehr gut zurecht weil ich damit auf Strassen recht flott bin. Unter 2,0 würde ich kaum gehen.

Aber danke für den gutgemeinten Tip!


----------



## edeltoaster (19. August 2019)

Ja die Situation kenne ich von Freunden. Ich wohne quasi direkt am Trail und bin eher leicht. In 27.5er Maxxis WTs habe ich auch hinten nie mehr als sagen wir 1.8-1.9 bar. ... 

Zu den Ergonomiefragen kann ich noch hinzufügen dass bei mir ein Wechsel auf einen breiteren Sattel wirklich Gold wert war! In meinem Falle ein Ergon SME3 Comp in M bei etwa 13cm Sitzknochenabstand. Das Interessante ist, dass der Sattel definitiv keine Couch ist, aber auch nach Stunden bleibt das Sitzgefühl absolut konstant. Dafür gibt er superben Rückhalt und ultimative Bewegungsfreiheit.

Griffe fahre ich momentan Ergon GD1 im weichen Factory Compound. Einer meiner Freunde hat an seinem neuen Bike die ODI Elite Motion. Wenn die Ergon fertig sind werde ich definitiv Griffe aus der ODI Elite Reihe verbauen (gibt noch zwei andere Modelle) weil ich die Gummimischung absolut super finde.


----------



## phaenomenon (19. August 2019)

Danke für diese Tips, werde ich im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## Florent29 (19. August 2019)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Danke für diese Tips, werde ich im Hinterkopf behalten.



1. Zum Thema Reifendruck: Die Annahme dass 2,5 Bar Druck besser rollen als zB 2,1 Bar halte ich für eine Illusion. Gummimischung und Profil haben da mehr Effekt. Ich würde dir also raten, mal einen leichter rollenden Reifen auszuprobieren und gleichzeitig mit dem Druck runterzugehen = Mehr Komfort bei gleicher Anstrengung.

2. Zum Thema Sattel: Ergon und SQLab haben zwei grundverschiedene Konzepte. Heißt: Wenn dir der eine passt, wird sich der andere mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit unangenehm anfühlen.
So als Faustregel: Wenn du allgemein eher auf deinen Sitzknochen sitzt und Druck auf dem Damm nicht magst: SQLab (fahre ich in verschiedensten Varianten auf allen meinen Bikes). wenn du gerne mehr Sitzfläche hast: Ergon.
Dann aber den 611 oder 611 active oder gar den 610, wenn du gerne aufrecht sitzt. Der 612 ist für Fahrer gedacht, die gerne mit viel Sattelneigung nach vorne und in tiefer, aerodynamischer Position unterwegs sind (hab ich auf dem RR und der XC-Rennmaschine).

3. Griffe: Ergonomische Flügel-Griffe wie der Ergon GA3 sind gut für Fahrer die a. Probleme mit den Handnerven haben und b. lange Strecken in untechnischem Gelände zurücklegen. Für technisches Gelände sind die ungeeignet. Meine Freundin fährt zB den GA3 auf dem XC-Bike und den GA2 auf ihrem Enduro.
Silikongriffe wie der ESI sind ertaunlich griffig und dämpfen auch gut, aber nicht jeder mag sie. Ich hab die aus Gewichtsgründen auf dem XC-Feilchen, aber auf dem Enduro präferiere ich dann doch etwas robusteres, was auch bei Regen, im Schlamm usw noch funktioniert (in meinem Fall Ergon GD1 factory).


----------



## Dorango (19. August 2019)

Fahr den Ergowave active 611 in der 14cm Variante und bin sehr zufrieden damit brauch seit dem auch keine Polsterhose mehr. Hab mich damals von denen auf der Eurobike beraten und auch vermessen lassen, das empfehle ich jedem vor einem Sattelkauf.
Auf Grund dieser Erfahrung hab ich mich auch entschlossen die 70X Griffe zu testen. Der Grip ist im trockenen wie im naßen super aber die Haltbarkeit ist leider nicht so der Hit. Dort werde ich wieder auf die GD1 (zwei verschiedene Größen) zurückgreifen.


----------



## --- (19. August 2019)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Ich habe mir folgende zwei Modelle der zwei Hersteller ausgesucht


Hast du ausgesucht. Aber du wirst halt einen Sattel der zu deinem Hintern passt nehmen müssen. Vielleicht ist es der Ergon, vielleicht der Sqlab, vielleicht aber auch keiner von beiden. Ähnlich verhält es sich bei den Griffen. Leider merkt man es oft erst bei/nach einer längeren Tour. Danach kann man einen Sattel oder Griffe im Normfall nicht mehr zurückschicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phaenomenon (19. August 2019)

Muss ich also einen kaufen und damit öfters/länger fahren und Gefahr laufen, dass er mir nicht passt und dann einen neuen Kauf versuche ? ui ui ui, das kann ja teuer werden?


----------



## --- (19. August 2019)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Muss ich also einen kaufen und damit öfters/länger fahren und Gefahr laufen, dass er mir nicht passt und dann einen neuen Kauf versuche ? ui ui ui, das kann ja teuer werden?


Meiner Meinung nach macht der Sattelkauf online nur dann Sinn wenn man genau weiß welcher passt. Für den "Ersten" sollte man in einen echten Bikeshop gehen und sich dort beraten lassen. Manchmal kann man da auch Testsättel leihen. Ich könnte z.b. mit einem Sattel von Sqlab absolut nix anfangen. Und wie gesagt, einen Sattel mit Gebrauchsspuren kannst du nicht zurückschicken. Da gehören auch Kratzer auf dem Gestell von der Klemmung dazu.


----------



## gurkenfolie (19. August 2019)

warum muss es beim sattel überhaupt einer aus der ergo-ecke sein?


----------



## gyor (19. August 2019)

Wegen des Komforts. Warum denn nicht!?


----------



## Florent29 (19. August 2019)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Muss ich also einen kaufen und damit öfters/länger fahren und Gefahr laufen, dass er mir nicht passt und dann einen neuen Kauf versuche ? ui ui ui, das kann ja teuer werden?



Viele Händler (zB Engelhorn Sport hier in Mannheim) bieten dir an, den Sattel wieder auszutauschen, wenn er nicht passt.


----------



## phaenomenon (19. August 2019)

Ok, muss mal meine örtlichen Händler abgrasen. Ergon muss nicht sein, aber ich würde vom Bauchgefühl her entweder zu Ergonn, SQlab oder Selle Italia greifen weil ich durch tagelanges Lesen und Stöbern in verschiedenen Beiträgen die Meiste Zeit eben davon lese. Will einfach das Risiko für Fehlgriffe minimieren und ich denke bei den drei Herstellern wird sich (hoffentlich) ein passender Sattel finden lassen. Insofern man dem Glauben schenkt, was man so im Internet und Rezensionen liest. So schlecht kann Ergon & Co. also nicht sein schätze ich mal.

just my impression so far


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (19. August 2019)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> So schlecht kann Ergon & Co. also nicht sein schätze ich mal.



Es geht ja nicht drum, was schlecht oder gut ist, sondern was dir passt. Das kann auch ein Sattel von Specialized oder Fizik, fabric oder SDG oder WTB oder was weiß ich was sein.

Ich zB kann keine Minute auf einem Ergon oder Selle Italia sitzen. Egal ob die jetzt gut sind oder nicht.


----------



## phaenomenon (19. August 2019)

mit gut meinte ich "gut für mich" bzw. meinen Hintern


----------



## Florent29 (19. August 2019)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> mit gut meinte ich "gut für mich" bzw. meinen Hintern



Und das erkennst du durch Lesen im Internet? Respekt.


----------



## phaenomenon (19. August 2019)

Lies dir bitte nochmals meinen Beitrag durch, denn du hast offensichtlich nicht verstanden was ich meine. (bzgl. Risikominimierung)

wenn 5000 Personen Sattel gekauft haben und der Großteil bei Ergon, SQlab und Selle Italia sehr zufrieden waren weil ihnen der Sattel gepasst (!) hat dann ist die Chance einen ebenfalls glücklichen Kauf zu landen bei diesen Modellen höher als einen Ausreißer (Exot) zu kaufen. Ergo bedeutet es ja nicht, dass mir das Modell Ergon XYZ oder SQlab123 passt, selbstverständlich komm ich ums Ausprobieren nicht herum.


----------



## Florent29 (19. August 2019)

Spezi, Fizik, WTB, fabric oder SDG sind keine Exoten. Ich behaupte sogar, dass SDG derzeit Marktführer ist.


----------



## Final_edition (19. August 2019)

Ich habe bei mir seit kurzem die Esi chunky dran, da ich starke Probleme mit Schmerzen in den Händen hatte. 
Geholfen haben sie nicht, was ich dir aber sagen kann, wenn du die Griffe richtig nass bekommst hast du ein Problem! Werden verdammt rutschig. 
(De) Montage ist auch ein Thema für sich, verdrehen ist allerdings kein Thema. 
Meine fliegen wieder runter, ist nichts für mich.


----------



## phaenomenon (20. August 2019)

Dorango schrieb:


> Fahr den Ergowave active 611 in der 14cm Variante und bin sehr zufrieden damit brauch seit dem auch keine Polsterhose mehr. Hab mich damals von denen auf der Eurobike beraten und auch vermessen lassen, das empfehle ich jedem vor einem Sattelkauf.


Wieviel beträgt also dein Sitzknochenabstand? hatten die 12cm bei dir gemessen?



Dorango schrieb:


> Auf Grund dieser Erfahrung hab ich mich auch entschlossen die 70X Griffe zu testen. Der Grip ist im trockenen wie im naßen super aber die Haltbarkeit ist leider nicht so der Hit. Dort werde ich wieder auf die GD1 (zwei verschiedene Größen) zurückgreifen.


Meinst du, dass die 70X sehr schnell abgenutzt wurden? Das habe ich von einem Bekannten vom GA2 Modell gehört gehabt. Also eher GD1 factory statt 70X ?


----------



## edeltoaster (20. August 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Spezi, Fizik, WTB, fabric oder SDG sind keine Exoten. Ich behaupte sogar, dass SDG derzeit Marktführer ist.


Die WTB in einfacher Ausführung sind auch wirklich günstig, da kann man ruhig mal testen.


----------



## Dorango (21. August 2019)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Wieviel beträgt also dein Sitzknochenabstand? hatten die 12cm bei dir gemessen?
> 
> 
> Meinst du, dass die 70X sehr schnell abgenutzt wurden? Das habe ich von einem Bekannten vom GA2 Modell gehört gehabt. Also eher GD1 factory statt 70X ?



Nein ich hab mich +1 entschieden weil ich relative flach auf dem Rad sitze. Aber das wurde während der Beratung ein Thema. Lass dich beraten alles andere ist für die Katz. 
Ja die waren relativ schnell abgenutzt. Die Ergon hielten bei mir zwei Jahre. Und bei den 70x habe ich schon nach einem 3/4 Jahr gesehen.


----------



## phaenomenon (21. August 2019)

So, erste Rückmeldung zu den Griffen. Bin beabsichtigt ohne Handschuhe gefahren um besseres feedback zu bekommen.

Ergon GA3 waren auf Strasse wirklich bequem, aber auf Trails hatte mich der Flügel tatsächlich auch gestört, obwohl ich das trotz Erwähnung hier im Fred nicht erwartet hatte. Für jemanden, der mehr onroad fährt sicherlich super Griffe.

Ergon GE1 und SQ-lab 7OX hatte ich erstmal zeitgleich montiert, jeweils einen links und den andren rechts. Am nächsten Tag gewechselt (rechts/links). Am Ergon GE3 habe ich bei verschwitzten Händen an den äußeren Bereichen Gleiterscheinungen festgestellt, da bin ich also leicht gerutscht. Die SQlab 7OX  fand ich griffiger mit besserer Haptik. Obwohl die 7OX wie hier erwähnt nicht so langlebig sein sollten, habe ich mich fpr die SQlab 7OX entschieden. 

Hinzufügen muss ich, dass die original Giant Trance 2 2019 29" Griffe erstaunlich fast so gut wie meine neue SQlab 7OX sind. Hoffe nun dass ich damit glücklich bleibe.

Zum Sattel: fahre seit 2 Tagen jetzt den Ergon SM Men Pro in SM Größe und Bericht folgt noch. Trinke mein Bier fertig und dann gehts wieder nach Hause... soweit ganz glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phaenomenon (23. August 2019)

Seit heute den SQ-lab 611 active im Testen. Muss sagen, dass er mir auch sehr gefällt. Bin die gleiche Tour und etwas mehr gefahren. Aber noch zu früh um Aussage zum Vergleich treffen zu können. Werde noch einige Tage damit fahren und verschiedene Touren absolvieren. Vom Gefühl her finde ich den SQ-lab 611 active etwas besser, obwohl ich die Sitzknochen deutlicher spüre. Aber ich hoffe das legt sich. Ich finde beim SQlab bewege ich mich etwas "lockerer" oder "freier" als beim Ergon SM Men Pro. Mal guggn für welchen ich mich entscheiden werde ...


----------



## Florent29 (30. August 2019)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Ergon GA3 waren auf Strasse wirklich bequem, aber auf Trails hatte mich der Flügel tatsächlich auch gestört, obwohl ich das trotz Erwähnung hier im Fred nicht erwartet hatte. Für jemanden, der mehr onroad fährt sicherlich super Griffe.



sach ich doch 



phaenomenon schrieb:


> Vom Gefühl her finde ich den SQ-lab 611 active etwas besser, obwohl ich die Sitzknochen deutlicher spüre.



Klar, du sitzt ja auch mit vollem Gewicht auf den selbigen


----------



## phaenomenon (30. August 2019)

und das ist auch gut so. Habe zwischenzeitlich mehrere Touren gefahren und sobald sich meine Sitzknochen daran so langsam gewöhnen wird's immer angenehmer. Aber ich finde ihn besser wie den Ergon muss ich sagen. Also SQ-lab 611 active kriegt von mir Daumen-hoch. Hoffe mein Optimismus bleibt


----------



## cdr-smn (10. September 2019)

Hast du bei dem 611 jetzt +2 genommen, wie bist du denn jetzt nach etwas mehr Zeit damit zufrieden?
 Bin auch am überlegen umzusteigen und messe bei mir ca 12,5cm bei meinen Knochen deswegen bin ich gerade unschlüssig ob den 14cm oder 15cm. Bei Enduro schlägt SQlab ja sogar +3cm vor.


----------



## StephanHo (10. September 2019)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr zu dieser Auswahl und wie entscheidet man sich da ohne alles kaufen zu müssen


Ich kenne ausser die SQ Lab Griffe alle Produkte und habe für mich den 611er und die ESi Extra Chunky als "best choice" empfunden.
Zur Frage nach der Entscheidung: Da es sich um deine Pfoten an Deinem Cockpit und Deinen Hintern auf Deiner Sattelstütze/ Rad handelt kannst Du zwei Dinge machen. Dich einfach nach Gefühl und evtl. testen (falls möglich?) entscheiden oder Dich hier, nach dem Du Dich genug verwirren hast lassen, nach dem entscheiden was Du am liebsten gehört hast.
Rauskommen wird dasselbe: Du wirst es erfahren müssen was mEA. min 1 -3 Monate dauert.


----------



## phaenomenon (10. September 2019)

Nunja, das hat sich doch alles schon erledigt  ich hab doch geschrieben was ich mittlerweile fahre (siehe auch meine Signatur).

@cdr-smn: ja, ich hab den 13cm genommen und kann dir nicht sagen wie es wäre wenn ich denn einen 14cm gefahren hätte  Probier's doch einfach. SQlab bietet dir sogar die Testperiode an, kannst innerhalb 30 Tagen umtauschen wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## AF360 (14. September 2019)

Dicke ESIs gibt’s auch „ergonomisch“:
https://r2-bike.com/ESI-GRIPS-Griffe-FIT-XC-ergonomisch


----------

